# 21:9 Monitor zum fernsehen und spielen oder nicht?



## C0nan (7. September 2014)

Hallo!
Ich interessiere mich in letzter Zeit sehr für 21:9 Monitore, weil die für's Gaming echt "geil" sind.
Ich möchte aber auch gerne noch fernsehen, weil ich das eigentlich gerne tu...
Die Sender werden ja alle in 16:9 ausgestrahlt. Sieht das dann extrem schlimm aus, wenn das Bild gestreckt wird bzw. könnte man das Bild dann überhaupt strecken, damit der Bildschirm komplett ausgefüllt ist? Und wie ist das eigentlich bei Spielen, die nicht an das 21:9 Verhältnis angepasst sind? Sind da dann immer diese nervigen Balken oder könnte man dann auch irgend wie jedes beliebige Spiel Strecken? Mich persönlich würde das mit den Balken ja schon irgend wie nerven. Was sagt ihr, 16:9 holen oder 21:9?
'Schuldige wenn ich mich irgend wo unverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber ich wusste jetzt auf die schnelle nicht wie ich das formulieren soll. Ach ja, kurze Frage am Rande... wenn man auf einem Monitor fernsehen will, muss man sich dann eigentlich einen Receiver holen?


----------



## DiabloJulian (7. September 2014)

Zum Fernsehen...Du kannst auch eine TV-Karte in deinen PC einbauen (habe ich momentan).


----------



## C0nan (7. September 2014)

Bist du denn eher für 21:9 oder 16:9?


----------



## Ryle (7. September 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt ne Woche den LG 34UM95-P, den ich inzwischen aber wieder verkauft habe.
Strecken geht schon mal gar nicht, das sieht furchtbar aus. Wenn dann musst du das Bild so zoomen, dass das Verhältnis stimmt. Dann fehlt dir aber ein Teil des Bildes. Bei Formaten im 16:9 Format ist es am sinnvollsten diese nativ wiederzugeben. Dann hast du einfach Balken links und rechts.

Bei Filmen die auch im Cinemascope Format vorliegen sieht es auf den ersten Blick klasse aus. Aber bei allen anderen Formaten hast du Probleme, da das Bild einfach abgeschnitten ist. Und leider Gottes sind sicherlich 80% der Inhalte auf 16:9 ausgelegt. Selbes gilt für Spiele, wobei für mich hier noch der Punkt dazu kam, dass ich die Ränder verstärkt ausgeblendet habe und das mit der Zeit zum Problem wurde.

Bei Spielen die auch für 21:9 optimiert wurde, sieht es zunächst sehr gut aus, mit der Zeit bemerkst du aber, dass du dich verstärkt nur auf die Bildmitte konzentrierst und die Ränder nicht mehr richtig wahrnimmst. Gerade wenn da das UI sitzt kann das nerven. Das Problem ist leider auch, dass einige Spiele das Format gar nicht oder nur bedingt unterstützen. Dann lässt sich entweder das UI nicht sinnvoll anpassen, das Bild wird verzerrt oder das FoV ist komplett bescheuert. Da kann man in manchen Fällen gegensteuern, mir wurde das aber schon nach ein paar Tagen zu blöd. Bei jedem Spiel erst mal ne Einstell- und Optimierungsorgie zu vollziehen nervt gewaltig.

21:9 lohnt sich für gewisse Spiele (am meisten wohl Simulationen) und vor allem bei Editing, da einfach viel nebeneinander auf den Bildschirm passt. Ansonsten bin zumindest ich viel zu sehr auf 16:9 geeicht und kann dem Format einfach nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. September 2014)

Naa so schlimm is es net mit VLC Player kannste das alle anpassen zu 21:9.
Bei spiele gibts so ne lustige cfg datei einfach da die Auflösung ändern und fertig sollte das mal net vorhanden sein gibt es Widescreen fixer.
Das mit auf der mitte konzentriert ömm da ist jeder anders du nimmst trotzdem alles war was links und rechts passiert wie bei den menschliche sehen das mitten drinn gefühl ist bei 21:9 um einiges genialer.
Mit dem FOV die Spiele wo es extrem ist haste auch ne einstellung dafür wie in BF4, DayZ und so weiter kannste perfekt einstellen da mit halt der Fischaugen effekt weg ist.
Wie es beim TV ausshaut hmm ka wieso kaufste dir net einfach nen TV noch kosten heut nix mehr.


----------



## C0nan (7. September 2014)

Hab ja einen TV, der aber recht klein ist und deswegen wollte ich mir einen Monitor holen und dort fernsehen. Für Monitor und TV ist mein Zimmer zu klein :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. September 2014)

Hi,

besitze seit Mai(?) den Dell U2913WM. Ich spiele viel und habe bis jetzt noch ekien Probleme mit Spielen gehabt. Und selbst dann kann man alles einstellen. Ebenso habe ich einen Sat-Receiver dran hängen. Klar hast du durch das 16:9-Format Links und Rechts Balken, aber mich stört es nicht. Strecken finde ich auch nicht so toll.

Aber unterm Strich bietet 21:9 für mich einen rießen Mehrwert gegenüber 16:9. Ich möchte auch nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2014)

Wenn die Spiele, die du häufig spielst, 21:9 unterstützen, würde ich einen solchen Monitor mal ausprobieren


----------



## HardcoreKoH (8. September 2014)

Für reines TV schauen im 21:9-Format würde ich abraten. Die Auflösung bzw. das Format wird gar nicht unterstützt (unschöne Balken an den Seiten). BluRay-Filme bzw. MKV's werden zu 90% perfekt dargestellt. Auch die Spiele werden gut dargestellt (bei älteren Spiele kann es zu Problemen kommen - aber da hilft Widescreen Fixer bzw. diverse Änderungen in der ini. ).


----------



## DerJott (8. September 2014)

Ich habe mir den LG 29EA73-P gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Kann die negativen Punkte von Ryle gar nicht nachvollziehen. Gaming bei 21:9 klappt super und man hat auch einen leichten Vorteil in Spielen wie BF, weil man den Gegner - auch wenn man sich voll und ganz auf die Monitor-Mitte konzentriert - noch aus dem Augenwinkel sieht und einfach schneller reagieren kann. Ältere Spiele laufen auch ohne größere Probleme. Habe NFS MW (2005) per config-Datei auf 21:9 gebracht und alles ist wunderbar. 
Die Balken bei Filmen/Videos stören kaum. Die hast du auch bei 16:9, wenn du ältere Videos anschaust, die für´s 4:3 Format ausgelegt sind. Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, noch ein wenig zu warten. LG hat schöne 4K-Monitore im 21:9 Format vorgestellt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. September 2014)

DerJott schrieb:


> Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, noch ein wenig zu warten. LG hat schöne 4K-Monitore im 21:9 Format vorgestellt.


Nunja der Preis spricht dann wieder andere Worte. Und wenn, dann würde ich auf die Modelle der anderen Hersteller warten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. September 2014)

Naja die andere Frage ist wie Spieletauglich die 4k Monitore werden ich denke mal die werden ziemlich lahm sein man siehts ja schon an WQHD.


----------



## C0nan (8. September 2014)

Ein 4K Monitor wurde dann wohl den Geldbeutel (meiner Eltern) sprengen


----------

